# W: I decided on my next weaving project



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

I found this weaving book on Amazon that has patterns where that you can make clothes with pieces of rectangular woven cloth by adding knitting sewing or crochet to it. How neat is that.

So 2nd weaving project will be using some of my stash yarn. The beautiful cotton I bought on sale last summer at LYS. 

:sm04: :sm04: :sm04:


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

I can’t wait to see your next projects....


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Have fun you can do this and your colors are going to be wonderful. We want to see the beginning the middle and the end. I love the one on the cover. To. Have fun.


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Love your colors and the pattern looks very interesting. I think you’ll enjoy making it!


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

Love the bottom one, I need that for when we RV,

Janallyn


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Will be super!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

This woman lives in Tucson and has a wonderful website. poffstudio.com. Her designs are great.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> This woman lives in Tucson and has a wonderful website. poffstudio.com. Her designs are great.


I see myself making most of these designs in this book.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Your color combination is stunning. Do post as you go.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

wordancer said:


> I see myself making most of these designs in this book.


I am looking forward to visiting her shop when next in Tucson. I love the way she uses simplicity.


----------



## Patrice B-Z (Dec 22, 2014)

I Love the wrap! Clever design.


----------



## hazelroselooms (Oct 19, 2016)

I love combining weaving with knit & crochet! You can make lots of nice clothing combining these three fiber arts! And as you are weaving Fabric, you can also cut and sew like any other coarser weave fabric! I use pin looms but the result is the same.
Here's a toddler dress with crochet and a coat for myself which combines cut and sew with knit. (selfies are not my forte'! )


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Pretty colours. Look forward to seeing the finished garment


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

hazelroselooms said:


> I love combining weaving with knit & crochet! You can make lots of nice clothing combining these three fiber arts! And as you are weaving Fabric, you can also cut and sew like any other coarser weave fabric! I use pin looms but the result is the same.
> Here's a toddler dress with crochet and a coat for myself which combines cut and sew with knit. (selfies are not my forte'! )


What a sweet little dress and I admire the sweater.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Great ideas!


----------



## cabingirl2006 (Jun 11, 2011)

spins2knit said:


> This woman lives in Tucson and has a wonderful website. poffstudio.com. Her designs are great.


Link does not work


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

cabingirl2006 said:


> Link does not work


https://www.poffstudio.com


----------



## Carolannknits (Aug 24, 2011)

I’ve taken weaving lessons from Tammy, great teacher. Her patterns go beyond scarves and straight pieces


----------



## Lsay3 (Sep 30, 2012)

Just what I've been looking for. I can't wait to see the finished product. Please keep us posted.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lsay3 said:


> Just what I've been looking for. I can't wait to see the finished product. Please keep us posted.


It is such a great book. Found on amazon, used, decent price with free shipping. I'm really excited about it all.


----------

